# How do I know if it's good for me?



## keljt1127

I am only 19 and my bf is 22. 
I have never really thought about adopting because i am so excited n happy to be pregnant.

I fear that i cannot provide for this baby and my bf isnt toohappy about having a baby. 
I want this baby to have the best life it can.

But the baby living in my room with me at my parents house isnt a good life tome. My boyfriend lives with his parents to and ik his parents arnt happy about it either.

My mom on the other hand is thrilled... but she couldnt even help with the baby due to being on disability and cant work or drive rest of her life.

ik in the end i will choose to keep my baby i believe but idk maybe an open odoption is the best thing for me?


----------



## junemomma09

Hello! I had my daughter when I was 19 as well. I'm now 27 and have a 19 month old son too! When I got pregnant with my daughter I lived with my parents for a while til I got on my feet. If you want to talk about anything feel free to PM me. 

I considered adoption as well when I was pregnant with my daughter, but ultimately I chose to keep her. Its been hard at times throughout her life but its the best decision I ever made.


----------



## bek74

keljt1127 said:


> I am only 19 and my bf is 22.
> I have never really thought about adopting because i am so excited n happy to be pregnant.
> 
> I fear that i cannot provide for this baby and my bf isnt toohappy about having a baby.
> I want this baby to have the best life it can.
> 
> But the baby living in my room with me at my parents house isnt a good life tome. My boyfriend lives with his parents to and ik his parents arnt happy about it either.
> 
> My mom on the other hand is thrilled... but she couldnt even help with the baby due to being on disability and cant work or drive rest of her life.
> 
> ik in the end i will choose to keep my baby i believe but idk maybe an open odoption is the best thing for me?

Sweetheart if you excited and happy about this pregnancy then you have answered your own question, you don't want to give baby up.

Bubs doesn't care if it shares your room or that your mum doesn't work or drive, those things just don't matter. All this baby needs is LOVE and by the sounds of things you and your mum have plenty of that on offer.
Sure there are going to be hard times, there are hard times in everyones life, even those who are married and seem to have it all.

You will be fine, and you will be a wonderful mother....


----------



## 4angelsmommy

Sweetie,

Congratulations on you gift. It sounds like you are already thinking like a mother and wanting what is best for your child. I pray that you make the right decision for the both of you.


----------



## amygwen

I got pregnant at 19 and had my son at 20, I considered adoption but only lightly. It sounds to me like you've already made up your mind, but the best advice I can give you is make a decision YOU want and that YOU will be happy with. Don't let your significant other or any other family member make you feel like you have to do something because they aren't happy with it. Being a parent is hard and adoption is hard, I don't know much about adoption otherwise I'd give you more advice. Hope it all works out for you in the end :hugs:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I'm 18 years old, and my daughter is going to be seven months old on the nineteenth. Living with your parents isnt the worst thing in the world, and though your mom might not be able to help out with the baby, having a great support system truly helps with being a teen mom, regardless of whether or not the babys father is around to be in that group. I personally dont think I could have given my daughter up for adoption, not that its a bad choice, I just wouldnt have been able to. I guess what I'm trying to say is think long and hard because even though you are young, things will work themselves out in the end. They always do. Good luck with your desicion, if you need anything, pm me. :hugs:


----------



## lesleyann

hey hun im 19 now and my son is 19 months old i gave birth when i was 17, you sound very excited and you should not give up your child for other people. You need to think deep down if this is want you really want. I wont say its easy however the love from your child and the love for your child is a great feeling. Im sure your mum could still help in certain ways and for the first 6months you are advised to have baby in your room. It is fully up to you hun PM me if you want.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Reading what you said, I think your mind has already been made up. Your mom seems to be supportive and that's what's important, even if she can only help a little bit because of her disability. Maybe check out the teen pregnancy area on the forum if you haven't already and as always, there are loads of women on here to offer support and comfort in hard times! :hugs: Good luck hun!


----------



## mrspeacock

I agree with everybody else - reading through what you've written, it sounds like deep down you've already made your decision. If you can manage to get past what other people think and how other people feel (which is no easy task, I know), I think you'll find that _you_ already have some pretty strong feelings about what _you_ want to do. You don't know what the future holds and you don't know how things are going to pan out. You just need to go with your gut and take pride in the fact that whatever you decide, you're doing it with your baby's best interest at heart. I considered giving my son up for adoption when I first found out I was pregnant, but after blocking out the rest of the world and really listening to myself, I realised that I knew keeping him was the right decision. And even though it's bloody difficult sometimes, there's nothing I regret less. I was seventeen when my son was born. So what? The flash cars and the fancy electronics didn't matter. My boyfriend and I love him more than anything else in the world, and that's enough. Good luck!


----------

